# Dometic Extended Warranty



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

I've searched on the forum and can't find any posts relating to this, so ---
we received a letter from Dometic yesterday asking us to get an extended warranty for the microwave and refrigerator. The original warranty is for the first 3 years. The extended for the refrigerator is $72 for 1 year or $189 for 3. The microwave is $35 for 1 year or $92 for 3. Does anyone think it's worth it to get the extended warranty or not? Why or why not? Thank you for your answers!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Most consumer advocates recommend against buying extended warranties, as they are just money makers for the sellers. You are betting that the appliance will break in the next year and they are betting that it won't. Usually, they keep your money and laugh all the way to the bank. Unless you've experienced problems with those appliances that lead you to believe they may go bad on you, I wouldn't waste my money.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Totally not worth it --DOMETIC is a fairly lower brand anyway and the cost for replacement probably wouldn't be much more --

We had a giant discussion of this about 6 months ago but i cant seem to find the link -- I do remember though it was like 1000 to 1 AGAINST the extended warranties...

If I remember correctly the cost for a brand new fridge is only 840.00 -- I do know that a rebuilt one is 440.00 plus I bet the extended warranty has all types of disclaimers and deductibles...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like was just said above
I wouldn't it's not worth it
Just my 2 cents

Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Whenever a salesman throws me his extended warranty pitch, I answer that I'm a careful shopper and my opinion is that whatever I'm purchasing is of high quality and I'm confident that it will last me 10-20 years with no problem. That usually shuts them up.

Bill


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone! That's kinda what we figured, but thought it wouldn't hurt to get some advice. We didn't know that Dometic isn't as great as other brands, so that makes sense.

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I would not go for the extra warranty - Not a wise investment is most cases.

Thor


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

We purchased the extended warranty when we bought our trailer and after reading this post I am wondering if we made a mistake. They said it was suppose to cover other applicances, such as tv, laptop etc. even if they didn't come with the trailer. I'm wondering if we can canel it and put it towards the loan. I guess I'll have to check into it. I think we paid $1300 for it.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

I didn't go with the extended warranty either. Felt like the money would be better spent in other places and things. sunny Just my $.02 worth though.


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

I've purchased a couple extended warranties in the past for my own peace of mind and never recouped anywhere near the cost in repairs. Just my experience with such. I don't buy them now days.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

In our opinion, its a bit of a gamble either way. We usually shy away from them too - but, over the years, have bought a few (computer printer, scanner, wireless router, house stove, refrig) that we HAVE made use of - and were actually very glad to have had. IMHO - you don't really know if you need it until its too late and, sometimes, 'peace of mind' is worth the cost. But - educate yourself (thank goodness for this Forum) and make decisions based on your own level of knowledge, skill, comfort,....and budget.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Use the money on MODS. Yea baby!









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------

